# Washouts available



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a few Malinois puppies available free to good homes. One from our breeding program is being washed out for a general lack of drive, although he has excellent nerves. Three are French line dogs that are being washed from too thin nerves for what I need, although they do have working drive.
They are all between 6 and 7 months old.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Let me be more clear about these dogs, since I have been bombarded with questions from people asking me if these will be good for Personal Protection, Dual purpose police work, PSA, Ring, SchH, even one guy asking me if they could be used for breeding](*,).
These are foster puppy washouts that have not been worked or properly imprinted. I have them here in my kennel now and I do not like them for various reasons. They are not good enough for me to sell them with my name on them, so I am giving them away.
They are free dogs with no working or health guarantees, they may work, they may not, but in my opinion thay are not police dog prospects so I need to place them and cut my losses. 
They are all still available to good homes. Two males, two females, all of them are Malinois.
I dont have any pictures or videos of them, They look like 6 month old Malinois puppies.


----------

